# Great 78rpm radio show- opera and pop/ jazz



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I just discovered this show, which is available as a podcast:

http://earlokin.blogspot.co.uk

This guy is massively knowledgeable and plays recordings from his own collection, which are in surprisingly good sound and include stuff that's never been transferred to CD. His comments and anecdotes are as well worth listening to as the recordings themselves. Here's an episode I particularly enjoyed:

http://earlokin.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Agustarello Affre


----------

